# g15 apps einspielen



## böhser onkel (19. Januar 2011)

Moin


hab mir gestern en app für die g15 refresh geladen


wie kann ich das denn starten?


habs im Logitech Gamepanel ordner gespeichert



das  klappt nicht so


LG


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2011)

Hier solltest du alles was du wissen musst, finden. 

www.G15-Applets.de :: Index


----------



## böhser onkel (19. Januar 2011)

Auf der Seite war ich schon

Hab aber nix gefunden


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2011)

Hast du es auch mal damit versucht?

Zur optimalen und problemfreien Darstellung sämtlicher Applets empfiehlt es sich die LCD-Fonts zu installieren. 

www.G15-Applets.de :: - Simple LCD-Font Installer


Hier steht aber alles, wie das mit den Applets funktioniert.

www.G15-Applets.de :: - [FAQ] Einsteiger-Guide


----------



## böhser onkel (19. Januar 2011)

gut


probier das dann mal heut abend aus


----------



## Zockkind (19. Januar 2011)

Bei mir ist es so das es egal ist wo die Apps sind einfach ausführen


----------

